# why senate gun bill failed



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Opinion
The senate gun bill garnered support when the proponents (both dems and reps) told lies or half truths. It lost when these same folks told the truth.
Lies of commission/commission:
90% want gun restrictions. Last poll indicated 49 %. Most actually wanted enforcement of existing laws to keep criminals and nuts from getting guns.
40% of guns are acquired without any background check. Actually that study was done decades ago and included only a couple hundred responses. Many (like myself) acquired the bulk of their guns in an era before mandatory checks....hence a skewed and erroneous factoid.
Guns can be bought on the internet with no background check. Not legally.
Full auto weapons can be bought without any ID at gun shows (media ran AlQuida recruitment video). While true that the video exists, the statement is a lie.
Just some examples of the lies that garnered support.

The truth:
Many democrats publicly stated "While it is not all that we hoped for, it is a start!"

That admission of their true objective cost them. Don't expect the same mistake next time they try to destroy the Constitution.

My opinion only.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The key now is for the pro gun side to agressively get the truth about many of these points out there before the next event that causes the politicians to push this again.

I'd love to see the NRA doing TV adds with factual information......From more than one source.... Maybe get some information out there on how many times the existing laws are not enforced..........


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

NRA has been trashed very hard. They would have to be very careful in what they do as there are so many who are so lost they can not see the forest for the trees. I do think they should bring up the Designated Marksman Program they helped setup with the ARMY.

Chuck Norris is the only person to ever win a staring contest against Ray Charles and Stevie Wonder at the same time.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

AidanK are you actually a liberal on here to make people think gun owners are all mental cases? Not even liberals can damage our credibility as much as guys like you. Reality is bad enough we don't need people loosing their mind so they have an excuse to take our guns. Unless that's your real agenda AidanK. Your thoughts on how to stop this are about as useful as a firetruck filled with gasoline. With friends like you we don't need enemies.


----------

